
Amazon Launches Snowball, a Storage Appliance for Importing Data to AWS by FedEx - svepuri
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/07/amazon-launches-snowball-a-rugged-storage-appliance-for-importing-data-to-aws-by-fedex/
======
svepuri
Which all companies would need this service?

